

Who owns work related yet external accounts? - morkfromork

If I create an account for use with my job on a social network or a service provider using my personal ID information but, work e-mail address, does my employer have any rights to it when I leave the company?
======
jtfairbank
Talk to a lawyer. My best guess is that if you used the account as a part of
your job (promoting the company, etc) then they own it. You may be able to
remove your personal information or ask the company to.

